# Non aggiorna busybox!(risolto)

## mack1

Ciao il mio problema e che non mi aggiorna busybox, l'errore riportato è:

```
!!! ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3316:   Called src_compile

  busybox-1.4.1-r2.ebuild, line 182:   Called die

```

info:

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-viper4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-viper4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 22 Mar 2007 16:50:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.gentoo.gr.jp/ http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl pam pcre perl pic png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Grazie in anticipoLast edited by mack1 on Fri Mar 23, 2007 11:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Devi postare le righe precedenti (almeno una ventina) a quelle che hai incollato nel topic, altrimenti è impossibile capire la causa del problema!

----------

## mack1

Scusate   :Embarassed: 

```

 CC      miscutils/raidautorun.o

miscutils/raidautorun.c:14:29: error: linux/raid/md_u.h: No such file or directory

miscutils/raidautorun.c: In function 'raidautorun_main':

miscutils/raidautorun.c:21: error: 'RAID_AUTORUN' undeclared (first use in this function)

miscutils/raidautorun.c:21: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

miscutils/raidautorun.c:21: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [miscutils/raidautorun.o] Error 1

make: *** [miscutils] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  CC      libbb/perror_msg.o

  CC      libbb/perror_msg_and_die.o

  CC      libbb/perror_nomsg.o

  CC      libbb/perror_nomsg_and_die.o

  CC      libbb/process_escape_sequence.o

  CC      libbb/procps.o

  CC      libbb/pw_encrypt.o

  CC      libbb/read.o

  CC      libbb/recursive_action.o

  CC      libbb/remove_file.o

  CC      libbb/restricted_shell.o

  CC      libbb/run_shell.o

  CC      libbb/safe_strncpy.o

  CC      libbb/safe_write.o

  CC      libbb/setup_environment.o

  CC      libbb/sha1.o

  CC      libbb/simplify_path.o

  CC      libbb/skip_whitespace.o

  CC      libbb/speed_table.o

  CC      libbb/trim.o

  CC      libbb/u_signal_names.o

  CC      libbb/uuencode.o

  CC      libbb/vdprintf.o

  CC      libbb/verror_msg.o

  CC      libbb/vfork_daemon_rexec.o

  CC      libbb/vherror_msg.o

  CC      libbb/vinfo_msg.o

  CC      libbb/vperror_msg.o

  CC      libbb/warn_ignoring_args.o

  CC      libbb/wfopen.o

  CC      libbb/wfopen_input.o

  CC      libbb/xatonum.o

  CC      libbb/xconnect.o

  CC      libbb/xfuncs.o

  CC      libbb/xgetcwd.o

  CC      libbb/xgethostbyname.o

  CC      libbb/xgethostbyname2.o

  CC      libbb/xreadlink.o

  CC      libbb/xregcomp.o

  AR      libbb/lib.a

```

Ciao e grazie

----------

## Scen

```

miscutils/raidautorun.c:14:29: error: linux/raid/md_u.h: No such file or directory

```

Sembra non trovi l'header /usr/include/linux/raid/md_u.h

Un ls di questo file cosa ritorna?

----------

## mack1

Ecco:

```
xxxGen ~ # ls  /usr/include/linux/raid/md_u.h

ls: cannot access /usr/include/linux/raid/md_u.h: No such file or directory

```

Ho provato a dare un'occhiata in /usr/include/linux ma raid non c'è!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao e grazie

----------

## Scen

Strano non ci sia quel file, può significare che la tua installazione del pacchetto linux-headers è corrotta.

Ti consiglio di reinstallarlo (attento al parametro --oneshot, è importante):

```

emerge --oneshot linux-headers

```

Se hai la possibilità, ricompila glibc (azione consigliata ad ogni aggiornamento di linux-headers, nel tuo caso è completamente facoltativa)

```

emerge --oneshot glibc

```

----------

## mack1

@Scen avevi ragione: dopo aver riemerso linux-headers, non ha dato problemi neanche busybox!  :Very Happy: 

Credo che la corruzione di linux-headers sia da imputare al reiser4 che provo da 2 settimane(azz.. è mancata la corrente 2 volte  :Evil or Very Mad:  ... credevo che funzionasse tutto bene... pirla che uso filesystem sperimentali che danno questi problemi!!!).

Meglio ricompilare anche glibc per sicurezza(anche se facoltativa nel mio caso)?

Ciao e grazie

----------

## lavish

@ Reiser4   :Confused: 

Metti il tag [RISOLTO] perfavore  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Meglio ricompilare anche glibc per sicurezza(anche se facoltativa nel mio caso)?

 

Nel tuo caso, sarebbe meglio migrare totalmente ad un altro filesystem (se non vuoi avere ancora problemi, e visto quello che è successo).

L'aggiornamento di glibc è facoltativo, ma consigliato, nel momento in cui viene aggiornato linux-headers. Controlla i log: se dopo l'aggiornamento di versione di quest'ultimo pacchetto non hai mai ricompilato glibc fallo, altrimenti non occorre fare nulla.

----------

## mack1

Ok grazie ancora Scen  :Smile: 

----------

